# mal wieder eine abfrage



## steff3 (24. Apr 2006)

```
String sqlQuery = "SELECT arSchuelerName FROM Semester1"
```

so bekomme ich alles schülernamen - wie kann ich aber noch dazu sagen das ich nur die aus z.B. dem Hockey kurs haben möchte?

hier nochmal das bild zur datenbank


----------



## paedubucher (24. Apr 2006)

```
SELECT [Feld] FROM [Tabelle] WHERE [Feld] = [Wert];
```

Wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre, würde ich zuerst etwas in Datenbanken einarbeiten, bevor du mit Datenbankprogrammierung beginnst. Dein Design sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht gerade vielversprechend aus!


----------



## paedubucher (24. Apr 2006)

paedubucher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> SELECT [Feld] FROM [Tabelle] WHERE [Feld] = [Wert];
> ```
> 
> Wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre, würde ich zuerst etwas in Datenbanken einarbeiten, bevor du mit Datenbankprogrammierung beginnst. Dein Design sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht gerade vielversprechend aus!



Nachtrag: Mit Alt + PrintScreen wird nur das aktuelle Fenster aufgenommen, würde also einiges an Platz sparen.


----------



## SebiB90 (24. Apr 2006)

paedubucher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> paedubucher hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat :autsch: 
und ich schneide mir es immer mit paint zusammen damit nur das fenster zu sehen ist
Naja wieder was gelernt :###


----------



## steff3 (24. Apr 2006)

```
"SELECT arSchuelerName FROM Semester1 WHERE arSchuelerName = 'Hockey'";
```

java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Ungültiger Cursorstatus

woran hab ich nicht gedacht?

und bitte was sieht denn so schrecklich aus ???:L


----------



## Roar (24. Apr 2006)

> WHERE arSchuelerName = 'Hockey'


 warum dat denn?
WHERE SSportkurse = 'Hockey' wenn dann ???:L


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2006)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wat :autsch:
> und ich schneide mir es immer mit paint zusammen damit nur das fenster zu sehen ist
> Naja wieder was gelernt :###



dito    :toll:


----------



## steff3 (25. Apr 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > WHERE arSchuelerName = 'Hockey'
> 
> 
> warum dat denn?
> WHERE SSportkurse = 'Hockey' wenn dann ???:L




```
String sqlQuery = "SELECT arSchuelerName FROM"+term+" WHERE SSportkurse = 'Hockey'";
```

java.sql.SQLException: [MySQL][ODBC 3.51 Driver][mysqld-5.0.19-nt]You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'WHERE SSportkurse = 'Hockey'' at line 1

versteh ich nicht [/code]


----------



## Roar (25. Apr 2006)

*schulterzuck* vielleicht erwartet mysql da nen LIKE? bei mir gehts mit beiden varianten ???:L


----------



## steff3 (25. Apr 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *schulterzuck* vielleicht erwartet mysql da nen LIKE? bei mir gehts mit beiden varianten ???:L



mh der fehler 


```
try {	 	
		 		
			rSet = stmt.executeQuery( sqlQuery );
			System.out.println (rSet.getString(1)  ); <-ist genau hier 
			
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```


----------



## Kawa-Mike (26. Apr 2006)

könnte sein das zwichen FROM und dem " ein Leerzeichen fehlt.

Generell solltest du die Abfrage in einem String speichern,

z.B. String SQL="SELECT * FROM " + term + " WHERE SSportkurs = 'Hokey' ";
damit du Ihn dann in der Exception ausgeben kannst. 
Dann kannst du den fertigen String 
aus der Fehlermeldung kopieren 
und direkt auf der Datenbank ausführen. 
Oft hilft das Syntaxfehler zu finden.


----------

